# Do you need a gate pass to get into Jebel Ali Free Zone?



## rahzaa

Do you need a gate pass to get into Jebel Ali Free Zone? How do you get a pass and what is required to get one?

Also, is there no route that doesn't need a pass? I've been told that exits from SZR all require a pass. 

Thank You


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
How long have you got?
Technically you need a gate pass for the main freezone - entrances off SZR - but not Freezone South where Nestle are located or the other section where Landmark have their huge headquarters building.
If you are visiting a company then they arrange the gate pass.
95% of the time i dont get stopped - so the gate pass does not get shown.
However- i am a white man driving a shiny smart car - so suspect i get different treatment to an Indian driving a pickup truck!
The security guys seem to be looking at a computer screen as you enter through the gates and there are cameras facing the cars - there may therefore be some sort of number plate recognition system in place (that coukd be linked to the gate passes).
One time - i came on the quiter road from DWC side and was stopped - the security asked where my gate pass was and i told him that i did not have one and that i was late for my meeting.
Even though he protested, i drove through the checkpoint and on to my meeting - without any later drama.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Gavtek

When I worked there, I went through gates 4 or 5 every day, giving a wave and not really slowing down, never needed to show my pass once. Again, being Johnny Whiteface probably helps. If you're not so confident, just wave any random white card through your windscreen as you drive past. If they don't physically stand in front of your car, you're good to go.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Slightly OT, but years ago we had a competition to see what we could use as ID to get into the company site which was in theory at least, access by company ID only.

The winner was a piece of toast cut down to size, burned into the rough patters of where the pictures and words might have been. Unfortunately the head of security found out what but not who had done it, and the next month of was barrier down for every car and very clear checking.

Six months later, out comes the piece of toast again .....


----------



## XDoodlebugger

All gates require a pass but as others have mentioned I'm very rarely checked. BUT if you come by metro I have never seen anyone checked as the swarm of people flood into the free zone.


----------



## NAUAE

Worked there for 4 years. If you are employed there, you get a JAFZA id which allows you to get in. As a visitor, the company arranges a gate pass on the day.

I have hardly ever been checked. The only time was when I was going into the office on a Friday and obviously, there wasn't any traffic and the guys were just killing time.

Another easier way is to go to the Belhasa driving school, grab a bunch of gate passes off the desk (meant for people who come for driving lessons) and show them if ever a problem  although I don't know if they now have an entrance for Belhasa from outside - before they didnt.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Had my first issue at Gate 8 the other day. They stopped me, no big deal. I showed them my JAFZA ID and they asked me to pull over. Why I asked? "You have things in the back of your SUV" they said.

So? It is the same stuff I've had in the back for the 2-1/2 years I've been coming into here! A small air compressor for my bike, a hard hat and safety vest, some catalogs. Absolutely ridiculous they were giving me an issue and I refused to move from the gate until they let me pass with a few choice words thrown in for good measure.


----------



## riteshdxb

pcfcsecurity.ae is online portal to apply for gate pass for jabel ali - good luck


----------



## artisuae

hi

i need a gate pass for jabel ali. may i know the procedure

Thanks & Regards
Artis LLC


----------



## pamela0810

There is a link mentioned on the post above your's. Perhaps you could start from there.


----------



## artisuae

Hi

This is a company, we have a subcontract work in Jabel Ali Freezone.So i need a gate pass for 8 staff.
So what can i do?


----------



## Gavtek

Ask the company that is subcontracting you.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

artisuae said:


> Hi
> 
> This is a company, we have a subcontract work in Jabel Ali Freezone.So i need a gate pass for 8 staff.
> So what can i do?


You can go to gate 7 to apply or do it online. The company inviting you in should arrange a weekly pass for you.


----------



## shameelahmed

Sir, 

I need a gate pass to enter Jebel ali free zone for interweave 

Regards
Shameel Ahmed


----------



## Stevesolar

shameelahmed said:


> Sir,
> 
> I need a gate pass to enter Jebel ali free zone for interweave
> 
> Regards
> Shameel Ahmed


Hi,
What is an interweave?

Is it a cure for Male Pattern Baldness? If so, please contact The Rascal - as he might be interested.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## rsinner

shameelahmed said:


> Sir,
> 
> I need a gate pass to enter Jebel ali free zone for interweave
> 
> Regards
> Shameel Ahmed


Contact the company your interview is with?


----------



## TT365

maybe that was the first test in the interview process?


----------



## Ali Asaddollahi

rahzaa said:


> Do you need a gate pass to get into Jebel Ali Free Zone? How do you get a pass and what is required to get one?
> 
> Also, is there no route that doesn't need a pass? I've been told that exits from SZR all require a pass.
> 
> Thank You


We have registered a company in JAFZA. But we don't have a gate pass still. How to get that?


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Ali Asaddollahi said:


> We have registered a company in JAFZA. But we don't have a gate pass still. How to get that?


Your JAFZA ID acts as a gate pass.


----------

